# US General: Afghan Casualty Rates Approach Those in Vietnam



## AWP (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't worry, good citizens. Those are Afghans, not our guys in Afghanistan, so they aren't real people or anything.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/09/21/afghan-troop-deaths-hit-record-amid-us-exit/

Now, if the article can be believed (sad that I have to add that disclaimer):


> Kabul no longer releases total Afghan casualty statistics in order, officials say, to safeguard morale.


 


> U.S. Army Lt. Gen. Mark Milley, the commander of the International Security Assistance Force Joint Command, said Afghan casualty levels "approach rates that we took in Vietnam."


 
But what's more damning in the article:



> The Afghan army, for instance, is losing 34.8% of its manpower a year as soldiers desert, are killed in battle, and are discharged because of injury or released because they completed their service, according to figures provided to The Wall Street Journal by the U.S.-led coalition.


 
35%, more than 1 out of every 3 are leaving.

There's some crap in there from Karzai too, the article is chock full of depression, failure, and BP raising quotes and stats.

Read at your own risk.

Meanwhile....

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/21/world/afghanistan-us-soldiers-killed/index.html?hpt=hp_t3



> The three U.S. troops served in Army Special Operation Forces and were taking part in a training exercise when the assailant turned the gun on them.


 


Blue Skies.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 21, 2013)

RIP to the U.S. soldiers....

We all know Afghanistan is going to fail when ISAF and U.S. leave......I feel for the Aghan people who were the good Police, the good ANA and Spec Ops, adn the others who really tried in this endeavor....their country is dying, again.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 21, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> RIP to the U.S. soldiers....
> 
> We all know Afghanistan is going to fail when ISAF and U.S. leave......I feel for the Aghan people who were the good Police, the good ANA and Spec Ops, adn the others who really tried in this endeavor....their country is dying, again.


I feel sorry for the few good ones, but loathe Khazar and his cronies, let them return to the stone ages where they belong.


----------

